# Pics and video from furnace creek 508 2012



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All

Just wanted to share my photo blog and video fom this year's FC 508:

Furnace Creek 508 2012 | Ride Chronicles

I was part of a 4x tandem realy team-it was a lot of FUN!

Nancy


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Congrats!! I watched the video, pretty cool.. Looked pretty tough even doing the relay. Looks like wind would be a big factor, I didn't really see anything to block it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

pedalruns said:


> Congrats!! I watched the video, pretty cool.. Looked pretty tough even doing the relay. Looks like wind would be a big factor, I didn't really see anything to block it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome! If the winds don't get you out there, it's the heat! On Stage 3 & 7, we were fortunate to have mild winds.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

What song is that in the vid?


** First vid and first song I mean.


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

wesb321 said:


> What song is that in the vid?
> 
> 
> ** First vid and first song I mean.


It's the soundtrack from Call of Duty-Modern Warfare 3


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

OK and Thanks!


----------



## CreepyJohn (Feb 11, 2010)

Holy Crap! I was stationed in 29Palms when I was in the Marines. We used to take those roads through Amboy, and Kelso (but we took a right to Cima) to go to Vegas! Talk about the middle of NO WHERE!!!

I commend you guys for riding those roads!!!:thumbsup:


----------

